# Via c7-m



## alie (Feb 23, 2009)

VIA C7-M is i686 or i386 ? is there any problem if i install i386 FreeBSD ?


----------



## crsd (Feb 23, 2009)

`grep ^CPU /var/run/dmesg.boot` could give you a hint about CPU class (if you have FreeBSD installed, of course  )


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 24, 2009)

i386 (though I'm not sure what you mean by i686 in this context).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 24, 2009)

Kernel config, probably (I686_CPU).


----------



## alie (Feb 24, 2009)

yes. its i686


----------

